# How would you describe yourself?



## cristal redfoot (Sep 24, 2012)

The title says it all. Don't be modest lol unless you are 
I am really awkward and naive but I love people! I do get angry pretty quickly but I also forgive easily. I'm very intelligent and short (4'11) but quirky. I like wierd stuff too hahaha.


----------



## wellington (Sep 24, 2012)

I am a 5'5 grumpy German broad that won't grow up. Love animals, don't like most people. Fun to be around if I like you. Have high morals and lives a good clean life


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Sep 24, 2012)

I am a very passive aggressive ADHD teen... too rational to bother myself with things that most people bother themselves with... OCD organizer... lots of random little phobias that always keep my employers on their toes ("gah, I can't do that because I am afraid of _____") but at the same time not at all afraid of things that a lot of people are afraid of...


----------



## MrJorgensen (Sep 24, 2012)

Hunky.


----------



## mctlong (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm a proud nerd.


----------



## cristal redfoot (Sep 24, 2012)

mctlong said:


> I'm a proud nerd.



Yay nerds!


----------



## shellysmom (Sep 24, 2012)

On most days, I'm painfully average. Every once in a while, though, I'm completely awesome:

http://www2.tbo.com/news/news/2012/...ises-relocated-from-tarpon-springs-ar-493617/


----------



## feline8 (Sep 24, 2012)

Well I'm in high school and I'm the odd one in my friend group. 
-I'm obsessed with anime, manga and I love cosplaying and going to anime conventions (otakon is the best)
-I love tortoises (obviously, haha) 
-I'm fairly good at art, I've taken AP art studio, won some art awards


----------



## taytay3391 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm outspoken, open minded, and generally happy. 
If I don't like you, you know it. But usually I'm a nice person. 
Believe in marriage equality very strongly.
Dislike organized religion.
Love to travel, been to china, France, Switzerland, Hong Kong, turkey, Germany, Mexico, and Italy. 
And I'm 21. 
And no, I'm not rich I did this all on school loans. Ha. 
Speak French and English fluently. 
annnnnd I hate the cold, I say this because its too da mn cold right now.


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm 5"7 almost 5"8 teen nerd that always like it his way or no way . I am very passionate about the things I like

I also like learning new things currently taking French as a lenguage in school! Je suis tres sympa!


----------



## cristal redfoot (Sep 24, 2012)

Boo high school lol jk im in high school too... Junior to be more exact.


----------



## BowandWalter (Sep 24, 2012)

I've been described as Snow White like by my roommates. Probably because my room is full of plants, and I've made friends with the flock of crows on campus, they follow me around cawing. I'm about 5'6", with long dark curly hair, and a love of obscure zombie movies.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 24, 2012)

BowandWalter said:


> I've been described as Snow White like by my roommates. Probably because my room is full of plants, and I've made friends with the flock of crows on campus, they follow me around cawing. I'm about 5'6", with long dark curly hair, and a love of obscure zombie movies.


Are you sure it is not because you live with 6 dwarf miners?


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Sep 24, 2012)

Loves my faith, family, and friends  Very relaxed and laid back but knows when to work. I wouldnt consider myself lazy. Wants my life to count for something. I am also horrible at multitasking! Das me!

-Drew


----------



## BowandWalter (Sep 24, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Are you sure it is not because you live with 6 dwarf miners?



Why yes! Except there's seven, not six. It really says a lot about university housing problems 

Hopefully it's not Grumpy you forgot to count, nasty little bugger he is...


----------



## cristal redfoot (Sep 24, 2012)

DrewsLife727 said:


> Loves my faith, family, and friends  Very relaxed and laid back but knows when to work. I wouldnt consider myself lazy. Wants my life to count for something. I am also horrible at multitasking! Das me!
> 
> -Drew



multitasking is not possible. Maybe we can switch from one thing to the other but concentrating on two things at once cannot be done... So don't sweat it


----------



## ascott (Sep 24, 2012)

> Are you sure it is not because you live with 6 dwarf miners?



BAAAAAHAAAAAHAAAAA....my bottom hurts from when I hit the floor laughing......still laughing.....


----------



## WinterDB (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm brutally honest. I don't look the part, but I'm a serious nerd. Graduated high school three years early. Obsessed with anything that has to do with lord of the rings. Video games are pretty much my life. I read way too much for the average teenager. I'm quite the peculiar person, never really had friends. And I'm a bit crazy.


----------



## cristal redfoot (Sep 25, 2012)

WinterDB said:


> I'm brutally honest. I don't look the part, but I'm a serious nerd. Graduated high school three years early. Obsessed with anything that has to do with lord of the rings. Video games are pretty much my life. I read way too much for the average teenager. I'm quite the peculiar person, never really had friends. And I'm a bit crazy.



I bow down to thee lol. You're awesome and really pretty.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Sep 25, 2012)

In many ways, I am the same way in person as I am on this board: a 30-yr-old nerdy animal-lover who loves to gab and debate.

I hate sports, like to watch movies, and I'm an artist on the side.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 25, 2012)

shellysmom said:


> On most days, I'm painfully average. Every once in a while, though, I'm completely awesome:



Love your statement about yourself and great job with the tortoises, too!



I am nothing special, but I have four very special children who keep amazing me with how they have grown and the kind of people they are becoming. I am very shy and quiet. Just pretty much your average little old lady type... including the large group of cats following behind me wherever I go. (Actually folks laugh, because when walking the dogs I have a parade of cats following us)


----------



## shellysmom (Sep 25, 2012)

WinterDB said:


> I'm brutally honest. I don't look the part, but I'm a serious nerd. Graduated high school three years early. Obsessed with anything that has to do with lord of the rings. Video games are pretty much my life. I read way too much for the average teenager. I'm quite the peculiar person, never really had friends. And I'm a bit crazy.



 I like this. 



Jacqui said:


> shellysmom said:
> 
> 
> > On most days, I'm painfully average. Every once in a while, though, I'm completely awesome:
> ...





Thanks! I'm pretty sure if your kids are turning out to be special, it's because they got it from you.


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 25, 2012)

I am very knowledgeable when it comes to my job, otherwise I am a bit flaky. I always try to see the positive in things. I believe in work hard and play hard. I love my animals and animals in general. I am not even slightly modest. 

That gopher tortoise piece was really cool.


----------



## WinterDB (Sep 25, 2012)

cristal redfoot said:


> I bow down to thee lol. You're awesome and really pretty.



Thank you:}


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 25, 2012)

Aldabra maniac!


----------



## tortadise (Sep 25, 2012)

I am a Big gentle hairy giant. Very optimistic, and curious. Alot of people have trouble figuring me out as well as trying to understand my thought process, and ways of reality. I suppose you could consider me a paradox. I hold no limits of making a dream become a reality. My whole life revolves around my animals and just keeps expanding and growing in a positive manor. My mother calls me a wizard. In many ways I agree with her, if I think something up and quandery about certain thoughts they turn into a real item or event in my life. I always take each day as lesson for tomorrow.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 25, 2012)

Things in my life and household MUST be lined up, straightened out, and organized. Not that I'm a neat freak...far from it, but the scatter rugs have to be straight, all the books must sit an equal distance from the edge of the shelf, the silverware is all nested and facing the same direction, the pens and pencils in the drawer are all facing the same direction and lined up neatly, etc. 

I'm an old lady who loves being alone. I'm usually grumpy, but my dog (did I tell you that I got a puppy?) makes me laugh all day long! 

I talk to my animals and sometimes to my plants.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 25, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Things in my life and household MUST be lined up, straightened out, and organized. Not that I'm a neat freak...far from it, but the scatter rugs have to be straight, all the books must sit an equal distance from the edge of the shelf, the silverware is all nested and facing the same direction, the pens and pencils in the drawer are all facing the same direction and lined up neatly, etc.



Yvonne and I are opposites on this, I work best in what appears to be a disorganized mess. If it's not disorganized, I can't find it. 





shellysmom said:


> Thanks! I'm pretty sure if your kids are turning out to be special, it's because they got it from you.



Very sweet of you to say that, but actually I take no credit for them turning out the way they are. I was a lousy mother in my own eyes. They made themselves what they are. I have been told and I will admit, I was always a mother lion about protecting my kids from anything I felt was a harm to them... much like I do for anybody I feel is an underdog be it human or animal.


----------



## kathyth (Sep 25, 2012)

I definitely am a multi tasker, hard worker, with absolute opinions.
I am honest and open minded.
I am close minded and will not debate anything that involves animal cruelty, regardless!
I love good people and avoid others.
I love all animals!
I love nature, hiking, etc.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 25, 2012)

kathyth said:


> I definitely am a multi tasker, hard worker, with absolute opinions.
> I am honest and open minded.
> I am close minded and will not debate anything that involves animal cruelty, regardless!
> I love good people and avoid others.
> ...



Interesting comments!


----------



## Julius25 (Sep 25, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Aldabra maniac!



   !!!!!!!!


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 25, 2012)

I am really loud and annoying.


----------



## WinterDB (Sep 25, 2012)

mattgrizzlybear said:


> I am really loud and annoying.



Best one yet.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks?! But they don't know my other side of me, the reptile maniac side!


----------



## IggyBeans (Sep 25, 2012)

Im a settled down 22 yo. I like being at home with my boyfriend and our animals. I dont know what I want to do when I 'grow up'. To be honest, I never really drempt of being anything.other than a wife and a mother. But because you have to do.something, id love to be a biologist or environmental scientist(big dreams) 
Im working hard to loose weight.
I have a twin and 7 other siblings
Im a huge Harry Potter fan
I have tattoos and piercings
Im loud and sometimes obnoxious and VERY oppinionated.
Definately a people pleaser.


----------



## green man (Sep 26, 2012)

i can describe myself with 3 words. 

Beefcake. Stud muffin. Philanthropist. Hero. Muscles.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 26, 2012)

green man said:


> i can describe myself with 3 words.
> 
> Beefcake. Stud muffin. Philanthropist. Hero. Muscles.


That's six words.


----------



## safari_lass1 (Sep 26, 2012)

I look like the stereotypical San Diego girl, but Tennessee has made me a bit rough around the edges( which I love).

One of my greatest accomplishments is when I see a child's face light up when I teach them something new about nature. I used to host a televised animal show for kids and it was so rewarding.

I strive to make a difference each day even if it is as simple as making someone smile. Although my main goal is to leave this world with hope that I made a difference for the animals I am so passionate about.

My co-workers call me Francis Buck after Frank Buck, the notorious world traveler and animal collector, due to being lucky enough to catch most any animal safely.




ALDABRAMAN said:


> Aldabra maniac!



Haha, love the detail lol. Not going to give us any insight?



tortadise said:


> I am a Big gentle hairy giant. Very optimistic, and curious. Alot of people have trouble figuring me out as well as trying to understand my thought process, and ways of reality. I suppose you could consider me a paradox. I hold no limits of making a dream become a reality. My whole life revolves around my animals and just keeps expanding and growing in a positive manor. My mother calls me a wizard. In many ways I agree with her, if I think something up and quandery about certain thoughts they turn into a real item or event in my life. I always take each day as lesson for tomorrow.



Love the thought process!! Why live with mistakes when they can be made into life lessons


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 29, 2012)

I like to think of myself as An Idol Of America's Youth (not to be confused with Ranger Doug Green, who is The Idol of American Youth), but conceed that there may well be other opinions out there...


----------



## Biff Malibu (Sep 30, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## DanikaM (Oct 4, 2012)

l'm just a strange, introverted teenager who has had an abnormal obsession with turtles and tortoises since I was six. I love anime, video games, and reading way to much. Yep... I'm a nerd. I love Doctor Who and documentaries.


----------

